# Can't get XP to share: Repair tool won't clear NetBT?



## SadUser (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a desktop and laptop on network and everything seems to be fine except I can't get the two to share files, they are both on XP Home. The only error message I get is on the laptop repair tool for the network connection that says "Windows could not finish repairing the problem because following action cannot be completed: Clearing NetBT" 

I have taken down my firewalls already, NetBios over TCP/IP already etc.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## SadUser (Sep 29, 2005)

Didn't work... still not sharing files... and same error when I try and repair...
:~(


----------



## SadUser (Sep 29, 2005)

Please don't give up on me yet folks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't seen that error in 6 months reading this forum, so you are going to have to give us more information.

Describe your network (router? cross-over cable between PCs? etc.).

Has the laptop been upgraded to SP2?

Can you ping the laptop from desktop? Ping desktop from laptop?

Please post an ipconfig /all for both machines.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see a HijackThis log, this may be malware that has clobbered the network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One more little thing, SadUser. Make sure "TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper" service is running and that the Startup Type is Automatic [Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services].


----------



## errollG (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello everyone I was referred over to this link by someone in my IT Network, tried Johwill's fix shown above on a XP SP2 workstation and it worked great, this certain pc wasn't able to map network drives and see the domain Thanks.


----------



## silver.dragon (Jan 19, 2007)

I just wanted to say that this solution has worked for me perfectly!

My problem was the malware infection:
W32/Sdbot.worm.gen.h
W32/Sdbot.worm.gen.ay
that have been removed by McAfee.

But still I couldn't see network drives nor printers although Internet was working fine. When trying to repair the connection I have got the same error: 
"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because following action cannot be completed: Clearing NetBT".

The solution posted by JohnWill has fixed the problem.
On another forum I have found a link to a very praised utility:
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html
If the solution presented by JohnWill does not work you might try using this program.

I hope this helps someone!
Radek


----------



## errollG (Jan 9, 2007)

Use a preferably the updated defs for adware pro and norton, then follow the instruction below, adware appl will need to be ran at least twice then rebooted also if symantec has a tool removal for this virus use it also.

Topic : TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

Symptoms:

1. No Drive mappings and domain objects 
2. PC was infected by the Trojan Zlob virus "See Zlob removal" PC must be cleaned or quarantined prior to using this fix.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset c:\ resetlog .txt

Running Command Manually:
run netsh
netsh> interface
netsh> IP
netsh> reset c:\resetlog.txt

DLL's corrupted or removed by virus maybe needed
winsmon.dll
winsrpc.dll

Access denied error:
Local Administrators Group > Add "Domain Admins"

Zlob - Manual Removal Instructions:
May be removed then returns after a reboot of PC if not removed properly.

WARNING: Zlob manual detection and removal process is difficult. Youre required to access sensitive files in your machine. NOT recommended unless youre an expert in this field.

Run your updated virus scan once and adware twice rebooting immediately after each scan

The next steps do in safe mode:

Stop Zlob system processes:

*nvctrl.exe

msmsgs.exe MS Messenger is not being used

Remove Zlob files:

*nvctrl.exe

msmsgs.exe I would only rename this file located in the program files only if you are not using Microsoft instant messenger.

hp[X].tmp

msvol.tlb

ncompat.tlb

RSA (This may be a Microsoft folder that cannot be deleted)

Protect

vnp7s.net

zxserv0.com

dumpserv.com
isnotify.exe
issearch.exe
ishost.exe

Remove Zlob registry values:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunRegSvr32=%System%msmsgs.exe

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESoftwareMicrosoftWindowsNTCurrentVersionWinlogonShell=explorer.exe

I Deleted this entire sub key run
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Which includes:
\Run\isnotify.exe
\Run\issearch.exe
\Run\ishost.exe

Or
In the right pane, delete the value:
"nvctrl.exe" = "nvctrl.exe"

Navigate to and delete the following subkeys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{724510C3-F3C8-4FB7-879A-D99F29008A2F}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects
\{724510C3-F3C8-4FB7-879A-D99F29008A2F}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objecta
\{724510C3-F3C8-4FB7-879A-D99F29008A2F}

Caution even though this fix has worked on several of our workstations remember every situation can be somewhat different.


----------



## Curious2007 (Jun 19, 2007)

John Wills suggestion worked perfectly for me as well - Thanks a lot.


----------

